# Female Ven Keepers?



## SouthSydney (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok, so I was talking to a mate of mine and flicking through the elapid thread, and it got me wondering, how many female ven keepers are actually out there? That actually own them on their license and not just their other halves owning them etc...? And got into keeping hots, on their own accord?

You never really hear or see much of them, or maybe I'm just missing it...? I only really know of two females who own and keep them on their own accord (i.e. nothing to do with their other halves etc...)

Be interesting to see...
Cheers


P.S. Sorry in advance if this topic has already been run before (recently) etc...


----------



## python_dan89 (Apr 5, 2010)

lol it would be good to see


----------



## sweethips12 (Apr 5, 2010)

if my fiance would let me keep them i would =)


----------



## thals (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm getting a little rbb soon, license on is it's way eheh 8)


----------



## Blondie84 (Apr 5, 2010)

Good topic. It hadnt occurred to me that it would be a gender thing. I fully intend on getting into them eventually. But I have literally only been keeping for 2 months so I'm a long way off it, unfortunately. Hence my 2nd snake will have to be one known for being bitey... baby steps.


----------



## ShadowDragon (Apr 5, 2010)

No-two said:


> You're kidding right? Water pythons don't bite and if they do they're slow.


Since when don't they bite? :lol: I've only ever seen nutjobs, not to say there aren't quiet ones out there, but still........

I know one person who keeps of her own accord, and a woman who is married to a keeper who now both keeps and handles the elapids herself.


----------



## Blondie84 (Apr 5, 2010)

thals said:


> I'm getting a little rbb soon, license on is it's way eheh 8)



Will need to see pics and have lots and lots of details!!!


----------



## thals (Apr 5, 2010)

haha for sure, he's only a little bugger atm, will get him home soon as he's feeding regularly


----------



## lizardjasper (Apr 5, 2010)

I would love to work with them one day! but for now I'm sticking with lizards and a whole heap of other animals. There's just no where to keep them!


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 5, 2010)

ShadowDragon said:


> Since when don't they bite? :lol: I've only ever seen nutjobsQUOTE]
> 
> Come round to my place and I'll show you a puppy dog tame water python that will not bite no matter what!
> 
> There are a couple of female members of this site that keep elapids.


----------



## SouthSydney (Apr 5, 2010)

omg... This thread isnt about water PYTHONS... :| Create your own thread NoURdeadRight if you wanna talk about those.. I'm more keen to see how many chicks out there keep VENS...aka Venomous snakes... Not chitchat about something completely different... Cheers for ur thoughts though... :|


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Apr 6, 2010)

A close friend worked for 6 years at Venom Supplies, and was wrangling cranky Coastal Taipans at 16...she then went on to start ERD with me, and after that, maintained her own collection of Browns, Adders, Tigers and various Black snakes until she became gravid...


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 6, 2010)

lol.. gotta hate it when those female homoerectus (****i hope i spelt that right) become gravid!


----------



## SouthSydney (Apr 6, 2010)

No worries Matt (you weren't the main offender  )

LOL Jonno... Nice to see some out there... Lets hope she gets back into it after she.... becomes ungravid? :? :lol:... Although there'll be a little more caution with that afterwards I'd presume...

My five years is almost up... So I'm starting to look into it a lot more... Already got a wishlist started in my head :lol:


----------



## FAY (Apr 6, 2010)

This is a very interesting thread. Please keep on topic.


----------



## captive_fairy (Apr 6, 2010)

Id like to in the future...Want to learn more first and wait till my kids are older


----------



## otomix (Apr 6, 2010)

To be honest, I don't know why more gals who are into reptiles don't keep vens. Obviously us blokes tend to make little mistakes here an there, But ladies tend to have a keener eye for detail and are usually more thorough. 

I would LOVE to keep Vens, but alas my other half wouldnt ever allow it.


----------



## Lozza (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm toying with the idea after doing one of Jonno's courses - damn you Jonno for making me want vens :lol:

Thalia - let me know how you go with the rbbs!


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Apr 6, 2010)

.


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Apr 6, 2010)

i know of a couple that keep vens. but thats it, and a few more that relcate but not to many in the ven game


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 6, 2010)

Id like to see pics of the llladies with their venomous snakes.
Does that sound pervy?


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 6, 2010)

ssssnakeman said:


> Id like to see pics of the llladies with their venomous snakes.
> Does that sound pervy?



Yes , but im sure your not alone


----------



## Blondie84 (Apr 6, 2010)

Depends on what u expect these ladies to be wearing LOL!!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 6, 2010)

They can wear 1 thong but not a pair of thongs..


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 6, 2010)

ssssnakeman said:


> Id like to see pics of the llladies with their venomous snakes.
> Does that sound pervy?


 yes ,yes it does sound pervy  :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

I dont keep any at the moment (have a hubby problem) 
but have caught many a ven ..and love them all but my favourite are the rbbs....and 90% of the time still cop the 'OH but this is a venomous snake can you catch them still being a girl!!" ...since when is it all male in the ven game now 

some of mine that I get to play with ...then release or sometimes explore as they're dead..


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Lonewolf (Apr 6, 2010)

I've still got two years until i can upgrade my licence. But i'm hoping to get RBBs and speckled browns eventually. Maybe some death adders too. I'm not sure my hubby is too keen but meh. He'll get over it


----------



## caradeller (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm hoping to pick up a rbb in a week or to once it's feeding


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Apr 6, 2010)

i will definitely be keeping some when i move into a decent sized house and can get some more tanks =) ive wanted to since i was in kindy!


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Apr 6, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> A close friend worked for 6 years at Venom Supplies, and was wrangling cranky Coastal Taipans at 16...she then went on to start ERD with me, and after that, maintained her own collection of Browns, Adders, Tigers and various Black snakes until she became gravid...


 
I must admit Jonno that she does a good job. I believe she even taught her partner (as in relationship partner), a thing or two as well.  

She also knows how to apply a bandage at lightning speed too when the occasion arises, doesn't she? 

cheers
Joy


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Apr 6, 2010)

Joy from S & T said:


> I must admit Jonno that she does a good job. I believe she even taught her partner (as in relationship partner), a thing or two as well.
> 
> She also knows how to apply a bandage at lightning speed too when the occasion arises, doesn't she?
> 
> ...



Haha, she sure can. She never lets me forget that she is twice as good a handler as I am, as I've been bitten twice as much.


----------



## eipper (Apr 6, 2010)

We have elapids here my partner has her "own"....she loves her adders and others

There are not too many people that I will let handle venomous snakes while I am in the strike range (trust their abilities enough), but tie is definately one of them

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 6, 2010)

Go Cass, Second pic is cool .


----------



## Jasspa (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm afraid that I'll have to add myself to the "don't keep any yet because of the boyfriend" list... 
And perhaps also put me on the "There are other herps that I would like to own more so than some vens, but he wouldn't let me get them either" list...
Boyfriend is gone now, so I can take a step forward *evil laugh*


----------



## SouthSydney (Apr 6, 2010)

LOL thats no good Jasspa? :S Yeh, the only thing holding me back is no room...


----------



## Jasspa (Apr 6, 2010)

BadNewsSham said:


> LOL thats no good Jasspa? :S Yeh, the only thing holding me back is no room...



Yeah, apparently monogamy was not as important to him in our relationship as it was to me, lol.
Its all good, every cloud has a silver lining... my silver lining was a beautiful little N. amyae that he said I wasn't able to have but I have bought. It is very high on my wish list, and I'll be working my way down that wish list towards the venoms :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 6, 2010)

Lonewolf said:


> I'm not sure my hubby is too keen but meh. He'll get over it



I like this! +1  They will, and they do!

It's got nothing to do with a lack of respect to ones partner, it's about not holding someone back from the things they are passionate about  Everyone knows if it all went pear-shaped tomorrow I wouldn't have wanted it to end any other way :lol:


----------



## SouthSydney (Apr 6, 2010)

I agree too Moosey... I'm free of the partner thing, so hopefully I'll already have what I want before I get one LMAO That way they cant hold me back from what I want, coz I'll most likely already have it 

Good work Jasspa... Gotta hate that lack of monogamy thing though... But you're better off without someone like that anyways... You deserve better! 

Its awesome you can find someone like that eipper, because from what I've seen, they're few and far between, esp. when it comes to elapid keeping/handling... 

I made up my wishlist today  taking babysteps towards the goal lol...


----------



## percey39 (Apr 6, 2010)

I wish my other half was as keen on the hot's as the ladies here. Mine wont even come near the door while im cleaning or working with my babies. I just hope there are more people out there getting in to this part of the hobby


----------



## Blondie84 (Apr 6, 2010)

BadNewsSham said:


> I agree too Moosey... I'm free of the partner thing, so hopefully I'll already have what I want before I get one LMAO That way they cant hold me back from what I want, coz I'll most likely already have it
> 
> .



Thats exactly how I look at it.... and I honestly couldnt see myself NOT getting something just coz someone told me i couldnt..... just doesnt make sense in my brain.... I havent asked permission to do/buy things since i was 17, dont see that changing.


----------



## SouthSydney (Apr 6, 2010)

Blondie84 said:


> Thats exactly how I look at it.... and I honestly couldnt see myself NOT getting something just coz someone told me i couldnt..... just doesnt make sense in my brain.... I havent asked permission to do/buy things since i was 17, dont see that changing.


 

Bahaha OMG same!!! I'm hell stubborn and persistant, so once I have my heart set on wanting something, the only thing that stops me is money or space, not some one telling me NO lol... :lol: And even then, it only slows me down or temporarily delays it... haha.
If I want it, I'll get it one century or the next, no two ways about it... :lol: Haha I'm such a rebel...


----------



## Blondie84 (Apr 6, 2010)

BadNewsSham said:


> Bahaha OMG same!!! I'm hell stubborn and persistant, so once I have my heart set on wanting something, the only thing that stops me is money or space, not some one telling me NO lol... :lol: And even then, it only slows me down or temporarily delays it... haha.
> If I want it, I'll get it one century or the next, no two ways about it... :lol: Haha I'm such a rebel...



Nah its not being rebellious, its just being independent.... looking after urself and what u want!! 

Nothing wrong with that in my book!


----------



## SouthSydney (Apr 6, 2010)

Haha true... Wanna see my list so far? :shock:

*Acanthophis sp.* (Probs just whichever ones are the scaleless and half scaleless or albino? idk.. I think I just wanna touch em!!! Would feel awesome! haha... Idk... Probs keep normals too...)
_*Austrelaps superbus *_(Not real sure what one actually, but yeh... I'd keep some forms)
_*Demansia calodera*_
_*Demansia flagellatio *_
_*Demansia psammophis* _(most colour forms/phases and sub species)
_*Demansia torquata*_
_*Demansia vestigiata*_
_*Hoplocephalus bungaroides*_
_*Notechis scutatus* _(strongly Banded and high contrasting form or Black)
_*Oxyuranus microlepidotus*_
_*Oxyuranus scutellatus*_
_*Pseudechis australis*_
_*Pseudechis colletti*_
_*Pseudechis guttatus*_
_*Pseudechis papuanus*_
_*Pseudechis porphyriacus*_
_*Pseudonaja affinis*_
_*Pseudonaja guttata* (big-blotched form over super speckled lol)_
_*Pseudonaja ingrami*_
_*Pseudonaja modesta*_
_*Pseudonaja nuchalis* (banded form and maybe B/H form)_
_*Pseudonaja textilis* (prefer banded over plain form)_
_*Tropidechis carinatus*_
_*Vermicella annulata*_
_*Vermicella vermiformis*_

*Total (minimum) of 25 species * 
Oh, and if I didnt specify a particular colour form etc and you know there is one, its coz I couldnt decide etc...

I'm going to need a BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGG house!!! haha


----------



## dpeica (Apr 6, 2010)

They let women drive, vote and keep venomous snakes..we live in a scary world.


----------



## Blondie84 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hahaha I'm shocking with the official names lol (such a newbie) but i could probably think of a few I'd like!


----------



## Blondie84 (Apr 6, 2010)

dpeica said:


> They let women drive, vote and keep venomous snakes..we live in a scary world.



hey hey hey... not nice!!


----------



## SouthSydney (Apr 6, 2010)

Blondie84 said:


> Hahaha I'm shocking with the official names lol (such a newbie) but i could probably think of a few I'd like!


 
Haha here, I'll give the common names next to it for you lol... 

_Acanthophis sp._ - *Death Adders*
_Austrelaps superbus_ -* Lowlands Copperhead*
_Demansia angusticeps _*- (No common name as of yet) "random whipsnake" :lol:*
_Demansia calodera -_ *Black-necked Whip Snake*
_Demansia flagellatio _*- (No common name as of yet) "random whipsnake" lol. Although personally to me, its a rainbow whip *
_Demansia psammophis - _*Yellow-faced Whip Snake*
_Demansia torquata - _*Collared Whip Snake*
_Demansia vestigiata - _*Lesser Black Whip Snake*
_Hoplocephalus bungaroides - _*Broad-headed Snake*
_Notechis scutatus -_* Tiger Snake*
_Oxyuranus microlepidotus _*- Inland Taipan/Fierce Snake*
_Oxyuranus scutellatus_* - Coastal Taipan*
_Pseudechis australis_* - King Brown Snake/Mulga Snake*
_Pseudechis colletti _*- Collett's Snake*
_Pseudechis guttatus_* - Spotted Black Snake/Blue-bellied Snake*
_Pseudechis papuanus -_* Papuan Black Snake*
_Pseudechis porphyriacus _*- Red-bellied Black Snake*
_Pseudonaja affinis _*- Dugite*
_Pseudonaja guttata - _*Speckled Brown Snake*
_Pseudonaja ingrami - _*Ingram's Brown Snake*
_Pseudonaja modesta - _*Ringed Brown Snake*
_Pseudonaja nuchalis -_* Western Brown Snake/Gwardar*
_Pseudonaja textilis -_* Eastern Brown Snake/Common Brown Snake*
_Tropidechis carinatus - _*Rough-scaled Snake*
_Vermicella annulata - _*(Annulata) Bandy-Bandy (No real common names that I know of)*
_Vermicella vermiformis - _*(Vermiformis) Bandy-Bandy (No real common names that I know of)*



dpeica said:


> They let women drive, vote and keep venomous snakes..we live in a scary world.


 
Hahaha Dave... Its ok... Keeps the populations down  (Helps you sift through the good/smart/quick ones from the bad/stupid/slow ones :lol: )


----------



## Blondie84 (Apr 6, 2010)

So kind of you.... i wouldnt say no to having any of those in my collection... esp the red belly black... was SOOO scared of them as a kid so it would be awesome to own one!


----------



## Wild~Touch (Apr 7, 2010)

dpeica said:


> They let women drive, vote and keep venomous snakes..we live in a scary world.




Oh well you boys better be respectful of us


----------



## Minka (Apr 7, 2010)

I keep a bit of this and that.


----------



## JoceyFisch (Apr 7, 2010)

I really really really want a bandy bandy but I think I need to get used to my partners bredli first !


----------



## shellfisch (Apr 7, 2010)

JoceyFisch said:


> I really really really want a bandy bandy but I think I need to get used to my partners bredli first !



You are such a girl!


----------



## JoceyFisch (Apr 7, 2010)

shellfisch said:


> You are such a girl!


 
It's not that I'm worried about it hurting me when it bites I'm more worried I'll try and throw it across the room if it bites me coz it will scare the beejesus out of me! 

Before we get any vens though we'll both be doing a course with Jonno!


----------



## SouthSydney (Apr 11, 2010)

Lol Minka... You should get your camera out and show us sometime... I hear you have quite a collection!


----------

